# Sega Game Gear Repair (1 ASIC GG)



## timbo81 (Feb 20, 2014)

I recently bought a Sega Game Gear off ebay, model number MK-2110-50.

The repair method I was following was from two online guides;

http://wolfsoft.de/wordpress/?p=270

and 

http://members.optusnet.com.au/eviltim/ggrgb/ggrepair.html 

I have changed all the electrolytic capacitors (picture 1) on the main board and also C5 and C7 on the audio board but the picture is still washed out and not visible (picture 2).  The sound is working perfectly now though.

I would be very grateful if someone would give me some advice which direction to go in next, I am at a loss.

Thank you.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Feb 20, 2014)

timbo81 said:


> I recently bought a Sega Game Gear off ebay, model number MK-2110-50.
> 
> The repair method I was following was from two online guides;
> 
> ...


 
I own 2 game gears, one works just fine the other has the same issue as yours. Where did you get the replacement capacitors for it? I may open mine up and see where some soldering can get me. I you happen to find the problem please let me know what it is.


----------



## timbo81 (Feb 20, 2014)

I got them from a site called http://www.bitsbox.co.uk/.  The prices were very reasonable.


----------



## Dhampir (Feb 21, 2014)

I highly recommend posting over at the SMS Power! forums. It's a community that specializes in 8-bit Sega devices.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 21, 2014)

The Gamegear has all of my favorite Sonic games! I wish I still had my gamegear. is there any way to retrofit it with a modern LED backlit (or side-lit) LCD, instead of that CCFL backlight that drains those 6 batteries?

As for getting my Gamegear Sonic fix, I used SMSAdvance to create my own Sonic Smash Pack with all 12 Sonic (and Tails) games. I play it on my GBA SP and my phone. :3


----------



## timbo81 (Feb 24, 2014)

JayRo said:


> The Gamegear has all of my favorite Sonic games! I wish I still had my gamegear. is there any way to retrofit it with a modern LED backlit (or side-lit) LCD, instead of that CCFL backlight that drains those 6 batteries?
> 
> As for getting my Gamegear Sonic fix, I used SMSAdvance to create my own Sonic Smash Pack with all 12 Sonic (and Tails) games. I play it on my GBA SP and my phone. :3


 


There is a mod to change the florescent bulb with LED lights, not sure where it is but google will have the answer.  You can also add a modern screen, fairly complicated and expensive, plus when I researched it you dont get a full screen output with game gear games they have a boarder around them.



Dhampir said:


> I highly recommend posting over at the SMS Power! forums. It's a community that specializes in 8-bit Sega devices.


 

Cheers, I will see what they say.


----------

